# 48" mitutoyo digital calipers



## La machinist (Dec 5, 2014)

Shop just bought one surprisingly is very accurate. Couldn't take pic of whole thing I'd have to back up 5ft to do so lol. Just thought I'd share it with y'all.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 5, 2014)

That must have been pretty expensive!


----------



## La machinist (Dec 5, 2014)

darkzero said:


> That must have been pretty expensive!



Yeah from what I heard over 2000 $


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 5, 2014)

How can you tell they're accurate? Come with a 48" standard? :jester:  The best part is no one else will have one to tell you you're off .001".

I used to use a 72" B&S vernier caliper machining die sets on a DeVlieg. I had to rest the beam on a 123 block on the far end so I could focus on getting the jaws parallel for a reading.


----------



## La machinist (Dec 5, 2014)

Holescreek said:


> How can you tell they're accurate? Come with a 48" standard? :jester:  The best part is no one else will have one to tell you you're off .001".
> 
> I used to use a 72" B&S vernier caliper machining die sets on a DeVlieg. I had to rest the beam on a 123 block on the far end so I could focus on getting the jaws parallel for a reading.



So far I checked a o.d. With it and compared against my 12" mitutoyo  dial calipers and got the same reading. This will mostly be used for checking over all length of parts. Most of all our tolerance on parts or + r - .010 thousandths


----------



## chips&more (Dec 5, 2014)

Just the size of the jaws is about the size of a standard 6” caliper!


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 5, 2014)

We hadaset like that where I used to work. And yes the customer's QC guy also had a set to do random checks before we could ship. Oh the joys of working on a defence contract.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 5, 2014)

Makes the inches on the tape look like centimeters.

Do you have to have the caliper and the work in a room at a set temperature for a specified time before taking a reading?


----------



## fgduncan (Dec 7, 2014)

Hawkeye brought up a very basic and fundamental problem if you really mean that you are reading to +-0.01thousandths! You would need a temperature controlled environment to "soak" the tools and work so that they would both be the exact same temperature.  And that would have to be a VERY specific temperature, too, each time you plan to do a measurement. And you couldn't handle the work with your hands since that would warm up the work and change the dimensions. I use to work around a metrology lab and you would need a LOT of very special preparations to use something like this.


----------



## frbutts (Dec 9, 2014)

La machinist said:


> So far I checked a o.d. With it and compared against my 12" mitutoyo  dial calipers and got the same reading. This will mostly be used for checking over all length of parts. Most of all our tolerance on parts or + r - .010 thousandths




I have worked on pulleys checking the groove dia. with a 26" mike and pins in the grove Ihad to rest the mike on my shoulder. Big work is fun when you are young but it loses some thing when the joints start to go(not that kind). enjoy the new tool!


----------



## bfd (May 12, 2017)

I have a pair of 24" mituoyo digital calipers when I looked up the specs on them they are for plus or minus .003". I got them at a pawn shop in vegas for 100 bucks no battery no battery cover. took a chance and they worked. used them for measuring pump bowl fits. close enough bill


----------

